# Arlington Cemetary Wait Times



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Does anyone know how long the wait time is to be buried in Arlington Cemetary? The question was asked by the wife of an Air Force 0-5 that has just passed away. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 14, 2014)

hope this helps...

http://www.arlingtoncemetery.mil/FuneralInformation/SchedulingServices.aspx

Has some contact info numbers.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> hope this helps...
> 
> http://www.arlingtoncemetery.mil/FuneralInformation/SchedulingServices.aspx
> 
> Has some contact info numbers.



Perfect starting point. Thanks!!


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 15, 2014)

When CAR passed, there was a 90-day wait for his inurnment. OEF and at the time OIF fatalities were rightly fast tracked, but everyone else had to wait. The last WW I vet passed at roughly the same time, and he had a 1-2 month wait despite being a high profile burial.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 15, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> When CAR passed, there was a 90-day wait for his inurnment. OEF and at the time OIF fatalities were rightly fast tracked, but everyone else had to wait. The last WW I vet passed at roughly the same time, and he had a 1-2 month wait despite being a high profile burial.



Thank you, my friend! Gives me a better picture of the time involved.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are red tape busters like, Senate/Congress input, veteran groups and such?


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't know about veterans' group input, but I'm pretty sure that a well-placed Congresscritter would be able to get things on the fast track to some degree.  How much, however, is unknown.  There's all the WWII vets dropping off, Korea vets passing, and the Vietnam vets are getting up there in age now, so they're starting to thin out, too.  It's just that the sheer volume of people going in does somewhat limit just how much influence anyone can have on expediting final disposition of the deceased.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 15, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I don't know about veterans' group input, but I'm pretty sure that a well-placed Congresscritter would be able to get things on the fast track to some degree.  How much, however, is unknown.  There's all the WWII vets dropping off, Korea vets passing, and the Vietnam vets are getting up there in age now, so they're starting to thin out, too.  It's just that the sheer volume of people going in does somewhat limit just how much influence anyone can have on expediting final disposition of the deceased.



You bring up some very interesting points regarding the groups seeking interment. Active duty combat deaths should be the ones that should be at the front of the line. I will be there one day myself, for the same reasons I am here at SS.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll be honest, it takes some major intestinal fortitude to wait it out, because that act of closure for the living is delayed.  I didn't realize just how much of an impact that would make, but mine was the definition of unique circumstances.  But the Old Guard does a helluva job with the send off, and that makes it all worthwhile, if you ask me.

Inurnment will have the same wait time as internment, as the Old Guard only has so many men assigned to them.  That being said, there's something a little comforting having your loved one on the mantel over the fireplace, waiting it out, as opposed to in a cold hold somewhere.  Some people might be a little creeped out by the notion of the loved one's urn chilling out in the living room, but it's up to the surviving spouse how she wants to handle it.


----------

